# April Fool's Day



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

So, has anyone been pranked today? Have you pranked somebody? Best pranks of all time? I love this day, and just wanted to hear some of your stories


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Go read amber's thread about Pokey Charley.

She is evil, I tell you: pure eveil.

I was all concerned for her...was doing research... :roll: 

She will pay. :twisted:


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

MissC said:


> Go read amber's thread about Pokey Charley.
> 
> She is evil, I tell you: pure eveil.
> 
> ...


I love you MissC! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

amber.vroman said:


> I love you MissC! :lol:


too little too late, lady...and you live in frickin' Florida and it's snowing like crazy here.

i should be there in a few days...then you'll know what it's like tospend 24/7 with me....buwahhahahaha!!!


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah i read it lol. that was a good one


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to be a bit of a, um, how do I say this, party girl. When I was 18 or 19 I called my mum at 3am and told her I'd been arrested at the bar and she needed to come bail me out. She screeched so loud, dropped the phone, and I could hear her yelling at my dad "For god sakes Tom wake up...SHE'S BEEN ARRESTED!!!"  Needless to say, didn't go over so well when I said "haha, Happy April Fools"


----------

